# هو احنا ليه عيشين ......؟



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2018)

الحياه ......
ايه معنى الحياه .... 
ليه فيه حياه أصلا .......
ليه احنا عايشين .... 
و ايه الهدف ...
كتير بحس أنى مش عارفا انا هنا ليه و علشان ايه ... انا نافعه لئيه ! 
ليه أبقى عايشا من الأساس ...
ليه الكون دا أصلا موجود .....

تخاريف اخر يوم مرهق ... او احتمال حاله من حالات تخاريف الاكتئاب  

مش عارفا ايه هدف الموضوع بس الى عنده رد او اى حاجه يقول


----------



## soul & life (10 يوليو 2018)

انا شايفة الموضوع اكبر بكتير من فكرة ارهاق وتخاريف
انا كمان كتير بسال نفسى السؤال ده ولكن بصيغة مختلفة
وهى اذا كانت الحياة مليئة بالصعاب والمضايقات و البشر اصبحوا اكثر قسوة وعنف على بعضهم البعض  وحياة غير ادمية وكريمة  وتيجى بالاخر هتتحاسب على كل كبيرة زصغيرة صدرت منك وقليلون  فقط للىدوا من خرم الابرة 
يبقا كده ربنا عملنا الحياة والكون ليه اصلا شايفة اننا كده مستفدناش حاجه بالعكس خسرنا كل حاجه حياة صعبة ومؤلمة وبالتاكيد فى ظل كل الصعوبات دى وارد نعيشىبطريقة تخسرنا ابديتنا  
لو كلامك ارهاق وتخاريف يا حبوا يبقا انا كلامى جنون ههههن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2018)

عندك حق-----
يا سول ....  كلامك وجهنى نحيه تانيه ههههههه
او زود الطينه بله ههههههههه
 انا مفكرتش فى الوقوع --- مفكرتش فى خرم الابره --
مش عارفا هل دا روئيه و فكر محدود منى ؟ و لا ايمان داخلى انى بنته و مش هيسبنى...
مش عارفا ....
انا بفكر فى الحياه نفسها .....
ايه الهدف منها اصلا....و ايه دورى انا فيها---
 اكيد كل شىء له سبب - انا ايه السبب بتاع وجودى ؟
 و ايه سبب وجود الدنيا دى--
و ليه لازم يبقى فيه عزاب-- و الم-- و ليه و ليه و ليه ه؟؟؟؟.......
مش عارفا ......
ممكن اضم جنب الارهاق و التخاريف... الجنون بردوا مفيش مانع هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2019)

ماذا تريد منى يا ربى ان افعل ؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 سبتمبر 2019)

لماذا نعيش.وإن كان لا يهمني أمر الباقين.فلماذا أعيش أنا.لماذا أتنفس.لماذا أحيا..
ألم يتكلم أيوب بهذا إليك

18 فلماذا أخرجتني من الرحم ؟ كنت قد أسلمت الروح ولم ترني عين
19 فكنت كأني لم أكن، فأقاد من الرحم إلى القبر
كل الأنبياء فى تحاججهم سألوا الله نفس السؤال.
المسيح نفسه قال . إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني.
المسيح صلي ببكاء مر وقال إن كنت تريد أن تجيز عني هذه الكأس.ولكن لتكن لا مشيئتي بل مشيئتك. 

---

كمؤمنين بالخلاص والفداء.نعرف أن الكتاب يقول 
وهب لنا لا أن نؤمن بالمسيح فقط بل أيضا أن نتألم لأجله.

الألم حسب كل نوع.حسب كل شخص.حسب كل طاقة إنسان.

الألم من أفكارنا من ضيقاتنا.  أننا نتألم لأجله.والوعد أيضا أن روح الله يشفع فينا بأنات 

 
---
فهكذا شكواي أيضا مثله.لماذا أبقيتني لهذا الوقت.
لأني عيناي تنظر رحمتك.وجسدي ناظر أيضا هواني.
أراك في عجائبك وانظرك في مصنوعاتك.
لماذا تعطي نسمتك لأيامي.
في مذلتي رأيت أني مكرم لديك.وفي مذلة الأخرين رأيتك متصامم.فى هو اني ترفعني.وفي هوان الأخرين أجدهم يحيون فى التراب ويموتون فيه.
كيف أفهم مشيئتك.وكيف تعلن لي أفكارك.
لأني في أيامي مقيد.وفي حياتي أحيا ﻷخر.
وأنت حتي الأن تشتعل فى أنفاسي.تحاصر أفكاري.توبخ تشامخ نفسي أنها تراك.وتربط علي يدي وهي تظن أنها متمسكة بك.
لماذا أعطيتني ما أنا فيه.ولماذا تغفو عن المتوجعين.
فى كل شيء جعلت عجبا.وحتي الأن حيرتي تصارعني.فلتكلمني لأني جاهل.فلتعرفني لأن كثير تسلط علي.أحيا وصوتك لا يتوقف.وأظن أني لا أسمعه.أميزك.أتيقنك.علمني كأحمق.قدني كأعمي.
لا أري شيء سوي ضيقي.ولا يئن داخلي سوي بقائي.ما أكثر صنع يديك.ما أعجبه.جعلتني بشرا.أعطيتني سلطان وقوة.وأرواح فنت في المآسي.
أتألم لأجل سلطان قوتي.والعجب أنك تترك الغرقي.
تختفي في أزمنة الضيق.وكأن لا شيء يفوق ضيقي.
ألبستني خاتما من ذهب.وأصرخ هل تتركني عريانا.
فلتقودني للرحب.فلتغلق علي قلبي بين كفيك.فلتخبرني صراحة بمشيئتك.لا تتركني لأفكاري.
فهمني كطفل.ما أعظم ضلالة هذا العالم.ما اكثر بهاءه الخداع.أنه يلفنا.أننا ننطوي فيه.أجهل الغربلة.إنه يضع العالم فى الغربال.أين أنا فى هذا التمحيص.ﻷني بكلامي نحوك تجديف وببزخ عطائك أعرفني متمرد.
من جهة احسانك رأيتك.وبعجائبك تحدثت معي.
أزل قشور عيناي . حطم قساوة قلبي.
مد يدك من الغمام وحررني.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2019)

اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميله و العميقة و الصادقة دى 
الرب يباركك ... و يسمع منك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أكتوبر 2019)

انت موجودة في الكون مش صدفة فالمسيح اختارك منذ قبل تأسيس العالم ودعاك على اسمه وعرفك قبل ان صورت في رحم امك وانتي عايشة علشان تعبدي المسيح وتخدميه وتحبي الاخرين وتخدميهم حباً بالمسيح وعليك مهمة ارسالية ان تبشري بالمسيح وتكرزي بانجيله وبصليبه وبفدائه حسبما تستطيعين لانك سفيرة ورسولة للمسيح على الارض عليك ان تمثلي المسيح ويراه الاخرين فيكي فيمجدوا ابانا الذي في السموات ولست عايشة لكي تأكلي وتشربي اي ان لا يكون الاكل والشرب والتمتع بالحياة اهداف لحياتك بل مجد المسيح وعبادته هما اهداف حياتك وتستثمري الوزنات التي اعطاك اياها المسيح لمجد اسمه القدوس وان تفرحي بربك وخالقك المسيح لانك مميزة ومفروزة ومختارة لتكوني حبيبة المسيح له كل المجد
وان تحبي المسيح اكثر من اي شئ اخر فتكوني مستحقة له في ملكوته الابدي وتحملي صلبانك اليومية بفيض الشكر وتتبعي المسيح لان حياتنا المسيح اكليلها الالام والصعوبات والامراض ولكن في كل هذه يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا فالمسيح يحبك محبة ابدية فادام لك الرحمة ومحبته لك للمنتهى وبلاحدود وغير مشروطة اذ بذل دمه من اجل خلاصك واعطاك حياته هدية مجانية فكيف مع كل هذا الحب الذي لا ينتهي لا تشعري بالفرح في حياتك بالهك اللي مرافقك من طفولتك الى مشيبيك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2019)

اشكرك حياه بالمسيح على هذا التعليق النموذجي الرب يباركك و يملاكى سلام


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2022)

_*موضوعك حلو وهادف وينك حبيبتي حبوا مشتاقيلك يارب تكوني بخير*_


----------



## زهرة القصر (28 أكتوبر 2022)

لا تعليق لان ردي مارح يعجبكم لان رح يكون حسب ديني لذلك الافضل لا تعليق 
يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mm4jesus (28 أكتوبر 2022)

موضوع جميل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 أكتوبر 2022)

نسمة حياتنا والنفس الطالع والداخل هي هبة مجانية من لدن الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد يجب علينا ان نعيش فيه وبيه وليه وحده فقط وهو يصبح نفسنا وشهيقنا وان يعيش هو فينا وان يكون هو غنانا وسر غنانا والتسبيح اللي نهتفله بيه شهوة قلوبنا وقلب سمانا لذة اعمارنا وعمرنا دا فيه وان نهيم في حبنا ليه وفي كلامه ومعانيه ويصبح نبضه في قلوبنا ونعيش فيه وان يصبح هو شغلنا الشاغل في حياتنا وان نكرمه وان نخدمه وان نخدم الاخرين حبا فيه وان نعيش لا لذواتنا بل للي مات من اجل خلاصنا ووهبنا ذاته في سر الافخارستيا لكي لا نموت بل تكون لنا الحياة الابدية باسمه تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد انين


----------

